# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  إعلان أسماء أعضاء الحكومة الأردنية الجديدة عصر اليوم - وكالة الأنباء السعودية - واس

## ادارة المنتدى

سيتم اعلان أسماء هيئة الحكومة الأردنية الجديدة عصر اليوم والتي قد يجري عليها بعض التعديلات في الساعات الأخيرة حيث أنهى الرئيس المكلف سمير الرفاعي اليوم اتصالاته.

أكثر...

----------

